

LeoCAD software to build Lego models - ekianjo
http://www.leocad.org/trac

======
wslh
How does this application benchmark with LEGO Digital Designer? [1] I see that
LeoCAD supports Linux while LDD not.

[1] [http://ldd.lego.com/](http://ldd.lego.com/)

~~~
davidaa
Having used both, LDD has a much better UI, but LeoCAD is probably overall the
better program. It's able to export to more file formats than LDD, and is
generally more of an open program.

The difference is comparable to Maya (LDD) vs. Blender (LeoCAD).

------
ubercow
I'm glad to see the ldraw community is still alive and healthy. I haven't
played with LEGO cads since the MLCad [1] days.

[1]: [http://mlcad.lm-software.com/](http://mlcad.lm-software.com/)

